# Schramm Air Compressor



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

A few months ago i bought a 1945 all original Schramm 125 (i think that's the #) air compressor. I would like to restore it but can't find any model/serial numbers on it nor can i find anything really helpful in searches online. Anyone have any ideas on where i can find information on this thing? I didn't pay much for it so if i can't find something for it scrapping it would get me my money back but i think its a real neat piece of old machinery that i would like to restore. 

Thanks for any help/advice!


----------



## SDeVoe (Mar 26, 2009)

Have you tried contacting Schramm? They are still very much in business, they don't build compressors anymore, but i believe they still have alot of information about their compressors. Their website is www.SchrammInc.com.


----------

